# Location of Loft



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it a bad idea to have your loft in the corner of the yard with trees on 2 sides and shaded from 1 o'clock on? or would it be best in the middle of the open yard? This is in Louisiana ofcourse, were its hot and humid in summer and cold and humid in winter.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

if you planing of flying your birds you really want to be away from trees . that way they could see your loft from way above and not hiding, plus your loft will be dryer with the sun hitting it since you said your area is very humid . good luck on your loft. =)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they need more sun... a loft can be pretty dark and the aviaries should face south or southeast..so they can get out in the sun and sit when your not flying.. the sun is important for vitamin D3, which helps them use calcium for their bodies and eggs..and their feathers too..


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Is there such thing as to much sun/heat? I can build a loft in the middle of the yard, but i am shure it will get hot in summer. i plan on building the vents on the red rose design if i have to build from scratch. Should it have partial shade for the 100 degree weather or will the benefits of being in the open out weigh the heat, and the vents keep it from being to hot?


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I've wondering the same thing. I see lofts built with clear roofs that would be extremely hot in the summer. It would be an oven. I know we need light and good ventilation, but how much is too much?


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

this is a bad drawing but an idea of the layout of my yard, were would everyone suggets building my racing loft?
thanks


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

newtopidgeons said:


> this is a bad drawing but an idea of the layout of my yard, were would everyone suggets building my racing loft?
> thanks


I would build it facing south away from as many trees as possible. The redrose starter loft has a ridge vent that allows hot air to escape. You could always build it with a wire floor or a even a wood floor and add the lower wall vents. 

As long as 1/2 the loft has shade and good ventilation. I wouldn't worry about "too much sun"..what we think is hot is just warm to pigeons. A pigeons body temperature is 110 deg and they fly just fine in tropical climates. 

Good luck and don't forget to check out the gallery of examples of finished redrose lofts at http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

jAxTecH said:


> I would build it facing south away from as many trees as possible. The redrose starter loft has a ridge vent that allows hot air to escape. You could always build it with a wire floor or a even a wood floor and add the lower wall vents.
> 
> As long as 1/2 the loft has shade and good ventilation. I wouldn't worry about "too much sun"..what we think is hot is just warm to pigeons. A pigeons body temperature is 110 deg and they fly just fine in tropical climates.
> 
> Good luck and don't forget to check out the gallery of examples of finished redrose lofts at http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


so in the orange zone would be fine?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

newtopidgeons said:


> so in the orange zone would be fine?



I looked at the map wrong...I would place it where the blue circle and the orange circle intersect. Closer to the blue area facing East. This way you can see your birds at night.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

jAxTecH said:


> I looked at the map wrong...I would place it where the blue circle and the orange circle intersect. Closer to the blue area facing East. This way you can see your birds at night.


Thank you for the reply,
Im actually more worried about my carpenter skills than I am seeing the birds. I have plans for a night vision camera to be in the loft, its alot like the baby monitor cams with sound and a handheld monitor. It will almost be like sleeping in the loft.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

newtopidgeons said:


> Thank you for the reply,
> Im actually more worried about my carpenter skills than I am seeing the birds. I have plans for a night vision camera to be in the loft, its alot like the baby monitor cams with sound and a handheld monitor. It will almost be like sleeping in the loft.


You will do fine...if you get stuck at any point just scroll through out the past threads and look at how other people built theirs. The only real problem is everyone starts off small with plans of "just a few" and before you know it you will have outgrown your "starter loft". 

Myself I planned on using a 4'x4'x7' space to have just 10 breeders..and now I have 16 breeders in 3 different mini pens. Plus I have another 10 pairs that are ready for their turn. I think building a little larger then you think you will need will work out for you in the long run.

I don't know if you have seen this yet but here is a link to a free online beginners handbook http://pigeonracingpigeons.com/beginners-handbook/
Good Luck!


----------

